# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này, cùng Didau thưởng ngoạn dạo bộ ngắm 36 phố phường của thủ đô Hà Nội. Thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã miệt vườn của vùng sông nước Cửu Long. Tour nước ngoài sẽ là tour đến Phnom Phenh từ Tp HCM và đến Myanmar từ Hà Nội


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Ninh Bình - Yên Chữ*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 9.980.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 5 và 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cần Thơ - Bạc Liêu - Sóc Trăng - Cà Mau*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 7.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 26/7/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnTàu tham quan chợ nổi Cái Răng, tàu cao tốc tham quan đất MũiChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Phnomphenh - Nagaworld*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.999.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: Hàng ngày

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 12.999.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 25/07/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhVisa nhập cảnh Myanmar

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiềntip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

